# The Munsters' house ROCKS!



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Just got it in the post. This model is SO cool! So much detail....

I'm going to do a great job on it (says me), and then rework my not-so-great attempts at the Psycho house and the Addams Family house and make a lighted diorama of all three. Eee-hah!:thumbsup:

Of course, the Israeli-Palestine thing will probably be settled by the time I finish...


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Just ordered one tonite. Can't freakin' wait to get it. Already have the Psycho house,and Addam's family house. I even bought an HO scale cemetery set,w/hearse. THANK YOU MOEBIUS!!!!! Maybe one day they will do an HO scale WDW Haunted Mansion. Does it come with window inserts like the other houses?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Pardon the shameless plug, but I've got a new set of templates coming out that will make painting the Munster house a little easier

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=368139

we now resume our regularly scheduled thread, already in progress:wave:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Pardon the shameless plug, but I've got a new set of templates coming out that will make painting the Munster house a little easier
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=368139
> 
> we now resume our regularly scheduled thread, already in progress:wave:


cool any pics and how soon


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

The first batch is ready to go out the door to Steve, so I guess as soon as he puts them up for sale.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Well, heck, if Lou's gonna do it ... 

Stone wall and (hinged!) gate: http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Haunted-House-detail-set-from-ParagrafixBHP_p_2312.html


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Cult's shipped my Moebius kit AND your wonderfull upgrade set on Thursday!

Thanks Moebius, Paulbo and Steve Iverson !





Paulbo said:


> Well, heck, if Lou's gonna do it ...
> 
> Stone wall and (hinged!) gate: http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Haunted-House-detail-set-from-ParagrafixBHP_p_2312.html


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> Well, heck, if Lou's gonna do it ...
> 
> Stone wall and (hinged!) gate: http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Haunted-House-detail-set-from-ParagrafixBHP_p_2312.html


Wow Paul, Looks great! I wish I had the lighting finished up, soon... Randy


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

fxshop said:


> Wow Paul, Looks great! I wish I had the lighting finished up, soon... Randy


Well get to work Randy! How are the ShadowCasters going to cast shadows if you don't have the lighting available


----------



## the DOCTOR (Sep 3, 2006)

Really looking forward to this kit- it's on it's way, and barring being held up in customs, I'll have it by Halloween!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

fxshop said:


> Wow Paul, Looks great! I wish I had the lighting finished up, soon... Randy


All of you gys make modeling a fun challenge again. All of this great aftermarket stuff is incredible! We are living in good times as builders!!

I have to say though, if I do one, it is going to be in a lot shittier condition when I'm finished!!! LOL. Shades of grey rotten wood.....


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah Tim,I think I will do the weathered look too. How many of you guys are doing a street out front to park the old Johnie Lightnings in front? A little too big but,might look OK. Sure makes a great Halloween present! What color is the plastic?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Moonman27 said:


> Yeah Tim,I think I will do the weathered look too. How many of you guys are doing a street out front to park the old Johnie Lightnings in front? A little too big but,might look OK. Sure makes a great Halloween present! What color is the plastic?


Yup...Doing the street with the JL cars:thumbsup:
...ordering the swingin' gate/shadowcaster upgrade...
....and lighting this sucker up with Randys' lighting kit...
.........going to be one Great Halloween!!!.....
Mcdee:thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Just how big is the Munsters house.Give dimensions of the house and put an object beside the house for comparison in a picture.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

fxshop said:


> Wow Paul, Looks great! I wish I had the lighting finished up, soon... Randy


I saw a beautiful build up of this, this weekend. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

xsavoie said:


> Just how big is the Munsters house.Give dimensions of the house and put an object beside the house for comparison in a picture.


Same scale as the Addams Family Haunted House and the Psycho House...
HO gauge...
Scroll down on the Moebius site on Facebook to get all kinds of info...
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?.../pages/Moebius-Models/152580141448964?fref=ts
Mcdee


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Does anybody know which episode the munster koach first appeared in?


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

*An overdue release that should have been out years ago*

The episode escapes me on when the coach first appeared but it was a b day present from Lily to Herman. Just recieved the Munters house kit. Very nice.The greenish pic on the front I thought was for the Ghostly green release arriving soon,but very sweet none the less. Can't wait to see some ideas and buildups of this.I think it would be cool to get a poll on the greatest Haunted Houses from movies or wherever.For me? Munsters No 1,Haunted Mansion from Disney World 2,Addams Family house no 3,Psycho House no 4. You get the idea.This one in particular screemed to be released a long time ago,in an afordable styrene kit anyway.Does anyone know if this is bigger than the Hawthorne villiage sculpture?.In case anyone is interested a place called Hauntedimentions online has downloadable paper models of The D World Mansions and Psycho house,and very detailed:freak:. Cheers.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

xsavoie said:


> Just how big is the Munsters house.Give dimensions of the house and put an object beside the house for comparison in a picture.












Here you can see it with all the New Moebius Kits...
upper left hand corner...








Mcdee


----------



## Dirt (Dec 29, 1998)

The Koach first appeared in season 1, episode 4 - _"*Rock-A-Bye Munster*."_

(I'm getting excited! Mace sent me a UPS tracking number He said my kits would ship today...)

My best,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

the DOCTOR said:


> Really looking forward to this kit- it's on it's way, and barring being held up in customs, I'll have it by Halloween!


Yea, But you got a TARDIS. You can always get it by Halloween!


----------



## the DOCTOR (Sep 3, 2006)

SFCOM1 said:


> Yea, But you got a TARDIS. You can always get it by Halloween!


Don't tell the Daleks! XD


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

thanks Dirt


----------



## Dirt (Dec 29, 1998)

Kits came today. They look GREAT! 

You're welcome, Dr.P!

My best,
Ernie
MunsterKoach.com


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah got mine today...3 of them...
One is going to be Out of the Box...
another with the upgrade kits and lighting(hope this comes out soon!) and I'm 
going to see if I can incorporate the AFHH Ghosts in one???
Good times!
Denis


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I got an LED Xmas battery set from Target for $8.00. Comes with 16 cool white or warm white bulbs. Should work nicely inside. I just saw Lou's painting masks over at Cults site. I might get them too


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

jaws62666 said:


> I got an LED Xmas battery set from Target for $8.00. Comes with 16 cool white or warm white bulbs. Should work nicely inside. I just saw Lou's painting masks over at Cults site. I might get them too


I'll have to check them out! I've got mine nearly done cept for the roof- I was going to use battery op tea lights, I may have to cut the floor to access the tower windows.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

check out the new AFM mag has an incredible build of the Moebius munsters house.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Dirt said:


> The Koach first appeared in season 1, episode 4 - _"*Rock-A-Bye Munster*."_
> 
> (I'm getting excited! Mace sent me a UPS tracking number He said my kits would ship today...)
> 
> ...


I wonder if they ever explained just how the Munster family could afford such a vehicle. They always seemed hard up for cash. Maybe it was an under the table gift from Gomez Addams!

Jeff


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Slightly Off Topic :
Posting on the Movie and TV section as well.

Just saw in the local paper that Mockingbird Lane is on the local NBC station.I don't. know if this is the first episode. or not but this is the first time I saw the listing. Check TV Guide. com for pictures.

Forgive any typing errors, doing this on my tablet with auto correct off.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

enterprise_fan said:


> Slightly Off Topic :
> Posting on the Movie and TV section as well.
> 
> Just saw in the local paper that Mockingbird Lane is on the local NBC station. I don't. know if this is the first episode. or not but this is the first time I saw the listing. Check TV Guide. com for pictures.


The pilot was filmed and will be aired as a Halloween special. If ratings and reaction warrent it, the series may progress.


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

Then we all need to watch and tell them what we think of it, good or bad. I just hope its better than Monsters Today (or what ever the last reboot was called).


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

enterprise_fan said:


> Then we all need to watch and tell them what we think of it, good or bad. I just hope its better than Monsters Today (or what ever the last reboot was called).


Watched it and liked it...a lot!

Nothing like the original series, but smart, quirky and very well rendered.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I've already posted my thoughts in this thread, but I may as well post it here too.

I watched _Mockingbird Lane_ tonight...better than I expected, but not great. Eddie Izzard as Grandpa was the best thing about it, and Charity Wakefield as Marilyn was quite good, but the rest of the cast was lacking. Part of what made the original series special was the chemistry between Fred Gwynne, Al Lewis, and Yvonne De Carlo; in this, except for Izzard and Wakefield, there was no chemistry whatsoever. That said, I wouldn't have minded seeing a few more episodes just to see where they would take this and how they might have further fleshed out the characters, but I can understand why Universal decided against proceeding with a series based on this pilot.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Drifting further off-topic, did any ever see the Addams Family one-off from the eighties? It had most of the original cast but was really done cheaply (and in color), and included scantily clad male body builders all over the place for some strange reason. Extremely bizarro.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Tim Casey said:


> Drifting further off-topic, did any ever see the Addams Family one-off from the eighties? It had most of the original cast but was really done cheaply (and in color), and included scantily clad male body builders all over the place for some strange reason. Extremely bizarro.


Yeah, that was _Halloween with the New Addams Family_ (a.k.a. _The All New Addams Family Halloween_) in 1977, a one-off Halloween special. It was fun to see John Astin, Carolyn Jones, Ted Cassidy, Jackie Coogan, Lisa Loring, and Ken Weatherwax in action again, and they did their best, but the story was stupid and it was painfully obvious the production was made "on the cheap". It was allegedly considered to be a pilot episode for a potential revival of the series but, for obvious reasons, that didn't happen.


----------

